# Jb learning test prep?



## Tk11 (Aug 25, 2017)

Just wondering, is this the correct test prep for paramedic? https://www.psglearning.com/catalog/productdetails/9781284087376 
Want to make sure before I buy it. Thanks.


----------



## Gurby (Aug 26, 2017)

Looks like the right one. $75... ouch.  I think it was $60 last year.


----------



## Tk11 (Aug 28, 2017)

Gurby said:


> Looks like the right one. $75... ouch.  I think it was $60 last year.


Thanks, I decided to pick it up since I failed registry. Been using it a couple days and its been pretty difficult so I hope the $75 pays off.


----------



## John Schwieder (Dec 14, 2017)

Any idea if the version you have of this the same as the App? They call the app Navigate TestPrep. I've purchased the app and am considering purchasing the computer version which seen to be what you're using but I'm not sure if they are different products. Thanks


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 14, 2017)

The same.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 14, 2017)

I bought the one with the link the op posted.  I was able to access it using my phone browser.


----------



## John Schwieder (Dec 15, 2017)

The app cost about $5 per module. 6 modules so about $30 in total.


----------

